# Esselte Superior 106 Office Bands - Australian Available Rubber Bands



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I hear a decent amount about rubber bands available in USA, especially Alliance bands and I thought "What about good old Esselte Superior bands that we get in Australia.

So, I ordered some 106 bands from officeworks.com.au
http://www.officewor...-Bands/ES125106

Details are:
Esselte Superior Rubber Bands 152mm x 15.0mm, Size 106

I've been using tapered TBG 25mm to 20mm bands recently, and I thought I'd give these rubber bands a go because they're
a. Cheap
b. Easily available
c. Pre-cut
d. Oldschool
e. cheap









Anyway, I go the bands and I wasn't sure how they'd go to be honest. I thought they'd either stretch really unevenly and become dangerously unstable and fork-hit, or snap quickly and slap me in my face for being such a cheapass!









The result: I chrony tested them shooting 9.5mm steel at 604fps. ... ... ok ok, perhaps they're not that good, but I had one of the best shooting sessions I've had since I started shooting a few weeks back, and I also had the most fun because I was able to experiment with the band lengths with the "meh, it's a rubber band, just get chopping!" attitude.

I started off with the full length bands, which I stretched out to about 4/5ths butterfly which was a bit scary cos I hadn't shot butterfly before and I was convinced I was going to either kill my slingshot, my finger, or take out a neighbouring house, but I survived that and was pretty happy. This step I can recommend actually as the bands need a bit of pre-stretching before they settle into their normal length.

I then cut them down to accommodate my normal anchor point and I tell ya, I was having a blast, I cut my in half once, then twice, and I was hitting the small remnant of the can very consistently, and tearing it up. What more can you ask for in a set of bands? They were destroying my target, comfortable to draw, making you grin like a hot sheep dog and were dirt cheap. Again, what more could you ask for? The only thing that stopped me unloading 9.5mm steel was the lights went out (huh... turns out the earth IS round after all).

I was shooting from my easy point (6 paces) and I'll go back to the 33ft line tomorrow and see how they go over the greater distance. All in all I reckon shot about 200 rounds all up - no sign of wear yet but I'll let you know.

Conclusion:
Are esselte superior 106 bands usable for slingshots? Absolutely.
Are they as fast or as powerful as TBG? Absolutely not.
But they're a great, cheap alternative for plinking cans and drinking beer. Bravo!!

Ooh, and take note of the magnetic ammo holder in the last photo. Just epoxied a strip of glove leather to a carabiner, then epoxied 4 rare earth magnets together, and to the leather. Holds about 20 9.5mm steel balls. It's not pretty, but again, cheap


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I chrony tested them shooting 9.5mm steel at 604fps


I think you made a typo.









But other wise, for the price. Not bad at all


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> > I chrony tested them shooting 9.5mm steel at 604fps
> 
> 
> I think you made a typo.
> ...


Good to see you keeping it down under man! Sounds like a available/ affordable option... and I hope you meant 206fps lol... cheers man


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've used them quite a bit. I usually get the 109's as I can get a full bandset from a single rubber band.

They are okish, great for the price.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Just for the record, I don't own a chrony and was pulling extreme numbers out of my Heinz.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great to hear of alternative bands. Up here we have access to Sparco's 107, which are an option I've enjoyed shooting as well.

BTW, I like that slingshot and idea of ammo holder with carabiner.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

IMO it is hard to beat cheap, no cut, readily available ... this is great info for the Aussies.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

when i heard about 107's last year, i went down to my office store and special ordered 3 lbs. 2 months later they came in, and i just love em! at 6.50 for 50 pieces you really can't beat em.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

What's the difference between 106 and 109? Thickness or size? Might get down to office works to grab a pack, and try em through the chrony..


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

106 is 6" looped length, 107 = 7", 109= 9"


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

pop shot said:


> when i heard about 107's last year, i went down to my office store and special ordered 3 lbs. 2 months later they came in, and i just love em! at 6.50 for 50 pieces you really can't beat em.


 I paid the same. I just checked and now the're 8.99. Guess they figure they have a good thing.
Good for you All buns!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

pop shot said:


> 106 is 6" looped length, 107 = 7", 109= 9"


Ah makes sense, cheers...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

604fps! Would't that be nice!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Charles said:


> IMO it is hard to beat cheap, no cut, readily available ... this is great info for the Aussies.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Hard to disagree with that.


----------

